# HTML-Formular und Mobilgeräte



## Slizzzer (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Forum!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei einigen HTML-Formularen die virtuelle Tastatur eines Touchhandys nicht erscheint, und somit auch keine Feldeingabe möglich ist.
Woran kann das liegen? Müssen Angaben im HTML-Code gemacht werden, die das Öffnen der Tastatur auslösen? Wenn ja, welche?

Ratlos
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,

normalerweise erscheint das Keyboard wenn man in das Textfeld klickt (fokussiert).
Notfalls hilft auch das (mehrfache) drücken des Menu-Buttons.

Aber erstmal:
Bei welchem Gerät/Betriebssystem tritt das auf?
Wie sieht dein Code aus?


----------



## Slizzzer (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich habe noch etwas rumprobiert und es scheint so, als ob das Handy (Nokia N?) ein wenig launisch ist. Mal geht es, mal nicht. 
Ist also ne Macke vom Handy/Betriebssystem/Browser.
Ich habe im Netz aber Tipps gefunden, wie man Mobilgeräte dazu bringen kann gleich das Nummernpad bzw. die Symbole "@" ".com" usw. zu aktivieren.
So hatte das ganze dann doch noch was lehrreiches

Gruß
Ralf


----------

